# Just Got A new Female Platy fish as a tankmate for my Betta!



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Today I was at Petland and I bought a female platy. (I forgot what type of platy it is!!:shock Apparently Skyler (my betta) turned out to be sick.:-( so i put him in a 1/2 gallon tank i had and cleaned out my 10 gal completely. It was really filthy under the gravel :shock2: Then After all that i put my platy in. Skylar is still in the other tank with medication but after he gets better will he be okay with the female platy? or should i get a few more platys? Will that be okay? please answer. :-?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you should have at least 3 Platies. It depends on his personality, though. It's never certain whether or not a Betta will get along with other fish. You may end up needing to buy him his own tank if they don't get along.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I think you should have at least 3 Platies. It depends on his personality, though. It's never certain whether or not a Betta will get along with other fish. You may end up needing to buy him his own tank if they don't get along.



Will the female platies get along with each other?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

whoops i forgot this a website about bettas lol and im talking about other fish....  :lol:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't worry, I have Platies! lol Yes, they'll get along. Platies are VERY mellow and non-aggressive fish. The only wild card is the Betta. He might not like sharing his space with them.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

wait. i think my platy is a tetra. i cant believe i forgot!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

A picture would help, but I doubt it's a tetra. You can rarely tell the difference between a male and a female. Find a picture on Google Images and post it here. I'll tell you what it is and if it's compatible with a Betta, okay?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry but after the hurricane ill try to find a picture. (im kinda busy)


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

StarBetta said:


> whoops i forgot this a website about bettas lol and im talking about other fish....  :lol:


lol we talk about other animals too! infact, A LOT of other fish, this is sorta like an animal forum (IMO) :lol:


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

I always thought that female bettas looked a lot like platies- maybe he'll get confused? :/


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

the fish died if you havent heard. (not the betta!) :-( :-(


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

It's okay. Shes in a better place in that big fluffy endless aquarium up in heaven.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Believe me, platies are bigger than female bettas. I don't know if mine is fat or normal, but she's probably as big as my male betta, fins and all.

Edit: sorry for your loss


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

i think shes calling my betta because my betta is dying. :`(


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Platys and Bettas*

I have a 10 gallon. Divided, now. albeit temporary. Anyhow, I have 3 platys, and 2 Emerald Cory cats living alongside my two bettas. What I did since I got a surprise male today is this. both Corys on one side with one betta, and 1 platy with the other. the other 2 platy live with Lucky, as well. same side as the Cory cats. I will even this out tomorrow. But yea, Lucky, and our new male, Flare both like the platys, alot.


----------

